# Occupy Cardiff



## Dic Penderyn (Nov 10, 2011)

About time someone in Wales jumped on this global bandwagon Bristol's got one, so Cardiff has to have one too!

Starts Friday, 2pm, meet at Nye Bevan on Queen's street.

There's more details on the website, plus there are background articles from Radical Wales and Wales Online.

What are people's thoughts on this? Is there a suitable target in Cardiff for such a protest? Is it the wrong time of year?


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 10, 2011)

Seems like effort?


----------



## ddraig (Nov 11, 2011)

yes effort, esp in this weather, fair play to them for having a go
so it is along the side of the castle
passed on way home and there were 9/10 tents up and a yurt being built
they were having a discussion and there were 30/40 people there with about 6 plod

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-15698669









			
				bbc said:
			
		

> A meeting under the Aneurin Bevan statue in Queen Street had been organised before the group moved towards the castle nearby.
> The protestors said they had no leader. They told reporters at the scene they had set up a "forum" and if anyone wanted to speak, they would be allowed to.
> *Banners*
> Representatives of the Welsh Language Society, Cymdeithas yr Iaith Gymraeg, were also present with a large banner.
> ...


 
the police apparently threatened them with an ancient by law to do with the castle which someone tweeted carried a max fine of £2! 

they need umbrellas, pallets and food if anyone wants to help
didn't spot any known urbs or many usual suspects


----------



## Col_Buendia (Nov 11, 2011)

Hah, well, it's all kicked off and I'm watching it unfold on Twitter. Already the hashtag is full of trolls, can you believe someone has managed to make Occupy Cardiff a mark of disrespect for Armistice Day ffs!  Well done to all those braving the rain and the holstered tasers for the sake of a necessary change.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 11, 2011)

bbc video
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-15698669


----------



## ddraig (Nov 11, 2011)

evicted




*@encoreencore*






*@markturner*​


----------



## teqniq (Nov 11, 2011)

According to that twitter feed , it's been busted up by the plod. I talked to a couple of people in the week who seemed to be involved in some way and suggested that parking themselves by the castle was a waste of time, mainly because there's a busy main road between them and the vast majority of the general public. Didn't think the the plod would go in like that though (but what do I know anyway?).


----------



## ddraig (Nov 11, 2011)

flickr of the clearance
http://www.flickr.com/photos/nogoodreason/6334981251/in/set-72157627981367037/lightbox/


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Nov 12, 2011)

Video of the clearance:


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Nov 12, 2011)

There's a good collection of tweets, photos, videos and links on this storify.


----------



## poisondwarf (Nov 12, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Seems like effort?



At least they're trying to do something.


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Nov 14, 2011)

There's quite a few write ups of people's experiences and impressions of what happened on Friday. Here's a few of the best ones:

The occupation of Cardiff begins
Occupy Cardiff removed
Occupy Cardiff - What you didn't see
Aggressive policing breaks up peaceful protest
I've been surprised by how much chatter has been created online, #occupycardiff is still pretty active and there are about half a dozen more articles by people who took part, or attended as spectators, plus a few articles in the mainstream media.


----------



## JKaranka (Nov 16, 2011)

Tom Ashmore's report seems very balanced and fair. Good pics in there as well!


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 19, 2011)

Tom also has photographs of the inside of the Cardiff pub that some of the Occupy people seem to have squatted recently .... (the Tredegar Hotel on Clifton Street, Adamsdown)

South Wales Echo also covers it ...

'Arfur' on BrewWales claims that the pub was owned by Enterprise Inns (who are well know pubco villains  ), and who seem to have allowed the Tredegar to become derelict since 2006 without making any effort to sell, relet or refurbish the place (I'm not quoting the rest of his piece because he's absurdly anti-squatter  -- he's a Tory essentially, albeit a libertatian one).

Not even clear now whether or not Enterprise still own the place apparantly ...


----------



## ddraig (Nov 19, 2011)

well some owner turned up there with a hammer apparently!
and there were plans for flats there a while back


----------



## ddraig (Nov 19, 2011)

it appears some have set up again in Cardiff
near the CIA


----------



## Riklet (Nov 19, 2011)

It's been set up again at Transport house, with "the blessing of the Trades council" apparently.  No. 1 Cathedral road in Riverside.

No' bad eh? Bit more creative decision than the Heineken-logo covered grass area by the castle, they've been invited there, would imagine hedlu can do fuck all.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 19, 2011)

hmm
ta for update
hope they don't die of traffic fumes there on that junction


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 19, 2011)

More on all these developments welcomed ..


----------



## ddraig (Nov 20, 2011)

here u go WoW


 http://yfrog.com/h8kiwzhdj
*OccupyCardiff* 5 hours 45 mins ago *Twitter*​#OccupyCardiff tents are up at Transport House with the blessing of the Trades Council #Nov30come visit! yfrog.com/h8kiwzhdj​


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 20, 2011)

Cheers! We'll be in Cardiff on Sunday (tmrrw -- or even ...... later today!!) .....


----------



## ddraig (Nov 25, 2011)

you can download some tunes from stalwart Cosmos for a minimum doantion of £1 ere
http://cosmoinnit.bandcamp.com/album/strike-occupy-resist-occupy-cardiff-benefit-ep
as a benefit for occupy Cardiff

any more thoughts? anyone been down there?
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/cardif...iews-of-cardiff-s-occupy-camp-91466-29831833/


----------



## ddraig (Nov 26, 2011)

soooo
sounds like a building on westgate st, Central Cardiff where the Millennium Stadium is has been taken over
a large building that has been empty and boarded up for years afaik


----------



## Olle (Nov 26, 2011)

its dark grey and all the ladies look like alan carr


----------



## ddraig (Nov 26, 2011)

ooook 

anyway
apparently occupyswansea has started today




*flungfar* 6 hours 59 mins ago *Twitter*​#occupyswansea has appeared in castle square. yfrog.com/nwunaxsj​


----------



## ddraig (Nov 26, 2011)

the building on Westgate st no longer a secret
it is the huge old tax office opposite zero degrees and next to the mil stad

http://occupycardiffthegreattaxinvasion.blogspot.com/2011/11/press-release-26th-november.html


> "Things are hotting up in this city... we now have an Occupy Cardiff camp on Cathedral Road, the long derelict Tredegar Pub on Clifton Street being transformed by squatters into a cultural centre and now we are reclaiming the Old Inland Revenue Offices as a community centre. On Wednesday 30 November many of us will also be joining thousands of striking trade unionists marching through the city. It's about the needy vs. the greedy, the have-nots taking on the have-yachts!"
> 
> "At Occupy Cardiff 11.11.11 the police were armed with tasers, this was not a healthy safe environment to protest peacefully. We object to the government neglecting state buildings such as this. We intend to maintain and repair it. Squandered by the state - Squatted by the people 'Occupy Cardiff… The Great Tax Invasion' will be a drug and alcohol free community space, an open forum, creative think tank, arts space, information point and media hub for all those who oppose the government's cuts and austerity"


----------



## teqniq (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 29, 2011)

We'll be in Cardiff gain later tomorrow (early evening ish), will take a look!


----------



## ddraig (Nov 29, 2011)

jesus wept
only just seen that vid!
wtf are notts plod doing down ere? and lol at his macho threat fail
big up Food not Bombs


----------



## teqniq (Nov 29, 2011)

ddraig said:


> jesus wept
> only just seen that vid!
> *wtf are notts plod doing down ere?* and lol at his macho threat fail
> big up Food not Bombs



I wondered that too. Firstly I thought I may be because the owners were from there, then I found it's actually the WRU so fucknose.

Incidentally statement from Occupy Cardiff:



> WRU - Negotiations begin
> Today Occupy Cardiff The Great Tax Invasion contacted representative of Welsh Rugby Union Gerald Toms. WRU are the building owners.
> 
> "Hello Mr Toms. We are the art collective currently occupying the Old Inland Revenue building. We would welcome negotiations with you. Currently this beautiful building is empty and neglected. Our intentions are to create a community space for the benefit of everyone. The current government austerity measures are effecting a huge array of community groups and projects and we intend to offer them space, along with artists and musicians. We also intend to offer a variety of workshops for adults and children. We have absolutely no intention of damaging the building. On the contrary we believe that it would be beneficial to you , us and the whole community for this project to continue. we would like a 6 month rolling contract with a two month notice period. We will not pay rent, but we will pay utilities general upkeep and maintenance.We look forward to hearing from you."
> ...



http://occupycardiffthegreattaxinvasion.blogspot.com/2011/11/wru-negotiations-begin.html

translation of the reply from a legal friend of mine:



> Yes, we will respond to you with civil proceedings is what his reply means.



unsurpising......


----------



## ddraig (Nov 30, 2011)

Notts plod were there as footy was on, complete with FIT!
just happened to be passing as the section 6 was going up apparently


----------



## ddraig (Nov 30, 2011)

and yeah, think they have been served and are up v soon


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 1, 2011)

ddraig said:


> and yeah, think they have been served and are up v soon


 
What, the eviction notice on the place by the Millennium has already been served?

We took a look yesterday afternoon, the squat notices were up on all doors (it's a big building alright!) but there was very litle sign iof of anyone being inside or going in and out. All quiet.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 1, 2011)

yes
they are up tomorrow afaik


----------



## teqniq (Dec 2, 2011)

They didn't hang around then.


----------



## Riklet (Dec 2, 2011)

booooooo

Lol at that Notts twunt.  "it's a breach of my civil liberties!"/"I don't like your tone with me!"

Deek that fat copper in the background filming for Pigtube at the end...


----------



## ddraig (Dec 2, 2011)

hearing reports of building being evicted RIGHT NOW
hope they don't hurt the people there!


----------



## ddraig (Dec 2, 2011)

everybody out no arrests or injuries afaik
even tho cops were armed with tasers again!

short vid
http://yourcardiff.walesonline.co.u...made-to-leave-former-inland-revenue-building/

sounds like they were stitched up (obviously!) in court and the bailiffs etc were waiting before they even got back to the building from what i heard


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 3, 2011)

Cheers for those links and updates


----------



## Edmund Schluessel (Dec 4, 2011)

Ey all. I'm from the Occupy Cardiff press & media team, any queries you might have, feel free to ask.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 4, 2011)

where next Schless? (not expecting an answer obv! just rhymed like)

croeso btw


----------



## Edmund Schluessel (Dec 4, 2011)

Croeso! Next...we plan to start hosting a series of teach-in events at the Transport House campsite. "What is Capitalism?" by Ross Saunders from Socialist Party Wales is starting it off on Tuesday, and we'll also be taking on the introductory Welsh and introductory Arabic lessons that were running at the Westgate Street squat. We're also looking at "Staying Safe In Activism" one-off workshops, details TBA.


----------



## teqniq (Dec 6, 2011)

Bit of shameless publicity but a nice video and tune:



Thanks to Cosmo.


----------



## nogojones (Dec 8, 2011)

Edmund Schluessel said:


> Ey all. I'm from the Occupy Cardiff press & media team, any queries you might have, feel free to ask.



Why don't you have any placards or banners outside transport house that may give the public the slightest idea of why you're there?

We were thinking of sneaking down there in the night and putting up our own sign...

"Nogo's campsite!!!

Only £5 per night!

please call 07********** to book your pitch"

I'll cut you a quid a punter


----------



## poisondwarf (Dec 10, 2011)

Am going to the camp tomorrow to show my support with some provisions. They need canned goods, gas canisters for the cooker and some straw if anyone can help.


----------



## Edmund Schluessel (Dec 15, 2011)

Occupy Cardiff's base camp at Transport House, Cathedral Road will be broken down for the winter on Saturday, 17 December from 9am to 2pm. Occupy Cardiff members will have spent one month in continuous occupation of the area outside Transport House. 

The group plan to continue organising for action throughout the winter and are considering a host of peaceful protest tactics to continue to raise awareness of and build alternatives to a fundamentally corrupt system of distributing society's wealth. 

Occupy Cardiff express their fullest gratitude to Unite - The Union, who gave the camp refuge after the first camp at Cardiff Castle was forcibly dispersed by police on 11 November. Two members arrested for peaceful protest at that event still await trial in February. They also thank the Archbishop of Wales, who was warmly received by the camp during his visit, for his offer of sanctuary.  We would like to thank the 99% of Cardiff and beyond for their fantastic show of generosity and solidarity. 

Occupy Cardiff will rally to Queen Street after the camp is dismantled before a party to celebrate the month's accomplishments.


----------



## Edmund Schluessel (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## nogojones (Dec 18, 2011)

Edmund Schluessel said:


> Occupy Cardiff's base camp at Transport House, Cathedral Road will be broken down for the winter on Saturday, 17 December from 9am to 2pm. Occupy Cardiff members will have spent one month in continuous occupation of the area outside Transport House.
> 
> The group plan to continue organising for action throughout the winter and are considering a host of peaceful protest tactics to continue to raise awareness of and build alternatives to a fundamentally corrupt system of distributing society's wealth.
> 
> ...



Bolox. I had three bookings for the festive period.


----------



## Edmund Schluessel (Dec 18, 2011)

We're not done, we just aren't publicly declaring the next bit yet.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 19, 2011)

Edmund Schluessel said:


> Occupy Cardiff's base camp at Transport House, Cathedral Road will be broken down for the winter on Saturday, 17 December from 9am to 2pm. Occupy Cardiff members will have spent one month in continuous occupation of the area outside Transport House.
> 
> The group plan to continue organising for action throughout the winter and are considering a host of peaceful protest tactics to continue to raise awareness of and build alternatives to a fundamentally corrupt system of distributing society's wealth.
> 
> ...



Which are?


----------



## Edmund Schluessel (Dec 20, 2011)

Having engaged with a whole new layer of Cardiff's public and maintained a community on our own terms against the elements for a month; irritating the council while doing so.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 20, 2012)

charges against the 2 dropped by CPS
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/w...-demonstration-dropped-by-cps-91466-30574635/
what a lovely waste of time then


----------



## ddraig (Mar 20, 2012)

and what damage? 




			
				Walesonline said:
			
		

> “The persons occupying the land had been given reasonable opportunity to comply with a direction to leave and there is some evidence of damage to the site.​


----------

